
Malcolm Tredinnick (malcolmt) has passed of a burst aneurysm - masklinn
https://twitter.com/rayloyzaga
======
masklinn
Multiple sources confirmed it (or annouced before @RayLoyzaga) but he seems to
be close to the family and have more details to come.

See
[https://twitter.com/search?q=%40malcolmt%20&src=typd](https://twitter.com/search?q=%40malcolmt%20&src=typd)
for reactions

~~~
m8rl
Jacob Kaplan-Moss posted it today on djanoproject.com:

[https://www.djangoproject.com/weblog/2013/mar/19/goodbye-
mal...](https://www.djangoproject.com/weblog/2013/mar/19/goodbye-malcolm/)

~~~
masklinn
Indeed, just saw it and was going to add a link to it. Also, link to its own
HN submission: <https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=5402137>

